# Is it just me? Can't mark msgs read.



## Pyros (Jan 8, 2003)

For some reason when I'm in a topic  index of a single forum, when I click the "mark all messages as read" it won't mark them. After the page loads again the new message signs are still there and if I go to the main forum index it claims there are unread messages in the forum. I have tried it a couple of times, no result. It does work on other forums I have tried it on, and I do have all cookies allowed, etc.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2003)

I'll look into it, but I just ran a quick test and had no problem.  The one in the forum should only mark that forum read, not the rest of the board.  Theres a link on the main page, and when you view new that'll mark everything (or should).

What OS and browser are you using?

Thanks!:asian:


----------



## Pyros (Jan 8, 2003)

I tried them again. The "Mark this forum read" doesn't work for me. "Mark all forums read" on the other hand works fine (always has).

I have Win98SE and IE 6.0. I also have Opera 6.05, I'll try that in a moment...

...same thing happens with Opera!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2003)

Try it later tonite n let me know.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2003)

Short update, I tried going forum by forum using different browsers, and have not been able to recreate the problem on my end.  I will try again later tonite with a second PC.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 8, 2003)

I've had the problem.  Try "mark this forum read" without actually
reading the posts.  Then close the browser, and restart it.  Maybe
hit a couple other pages, and then come back.  Without a new 
post, it will be marked again as "unread".  It happens often with
me.


----------



## Pyros (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey, now it works!


----------



## Pyros (Jan 9, 2003)

As someone who does websoftware myself, I'm interested... Did you change something, as it now works? What did you change and how?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2003)

All I did was toggle the setting to 'remember' you.  My guess is its a cookie thing.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm having this problem right now. It works for like a minute or two, then they go back to being marked unread.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2003)

Give it a day to settle down...might have something to do with me playing with the templates n styles....


----------

